# big snakes killed



## Littlemanhunter (Sep 8, 2014)

We killed these at the club!!! Then they ate them. What are some of your snake kills?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2014)

Here`s three I let go unharmed in the last year.

Your big rattler has a unique color to it.


----------



## Littlemanhunter (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks and those are nice snakes


----------



## Ga Waters (Sep 8, 2014)

Congradulations on 3 good pictures! If I ever learn how to post pictures I'd like to show you some of the ones I've visited with and left unharmed this year. Finding a good snake in the swamp is almost as good as finding a hog while carying my Hawkin on a walk.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Sep 8, 2014)

*2nd picture*

nick is that  a canebrake or timber  with the yellow stripe down his back.  I can never remember.


----------



## ghost8026 (Sep 8, 2014)

Some fine eatn there.and beautiful snakes


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2014)

tom turkey 2x2 said:


> nick is that  a canebrake or timber  with the yellow stripe down his back.  I can never remember.





Tom, a timber and canebrake are the same snake. It just depends on what part of the country you`re in as to what they are called. Down here in south Georgia and North Florida, you`ll hear em called a canebrake. Also, the coloration on a canebrake-timber can vary a good bit. I don`t see a lot of the gray phase down here. Most are lighter colored. Here`s one from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 9, 2014)

Here's a EDB I caught at my hunting club a couple of years ago.

5+ footer.  I released her unharmed.

Here's a pic of another big EDB on the same club this past turkey season.

I took a few pics, then left her alone.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Sep 9, 2014)

*timber*

Nick that is what I had always believed, they were the same  snake I read somewhere last year that I was wrong. Thanks for  setting me straight , I know You know what You are talking about.

I have been walking in the woods and fields of Sumter co, mostly the northern part all my life, 65 now, I can never remember seeing  diamondback.


----------



## donald-f (Sep 9, 2014)

Bucky T said:


> Here's a EDB I caught at my hunting club a couple of years ago.
> 
> 5+ footer.  I released her unharmed.
> 
> ...



If they were on my hunting property I would not have to worry about seeing them again. They would be holding my britches up and holding my gun on my shoulder.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2014)

Timbers and canebrakes are the same species, even though they look quite different-they are just different geographic color phases, or subspecies, depending on the taxonomist. The timbers here in the mountains and up through the northeast (almost) never have that orange stripe down the back. They range from almost solid black to a yellow/olive color with a black tail. The canebrakes usually have a gray or pinkish color with an orange-ish stripe down the back.


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 10, 2014)

*Dug these out.*

Here are a couple of Canebreaks I got personal with in an old club I hunted in Washington C.

Both snakes lived to see another day.

Note the color differences.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Timbers and canebrakes are the same species, even though they look quite different-they are just different geographic color phases, or subspecies, depending on the taxonomist. The timbers here in the mountains and up through the northeast (almost) never have that orange stripe down the back. They range from almost solid black to a yellow/olive color with a black tail. The canebrakes usually have a gray or pinkish color with an orange-ish stripe down the back.



Ya`ll got some purty ones up in those mountains. Resica used to post some from up yonder in his part of the country that looked good too.




Bucky T said:


> Here are a couple of Canebreaks I got personal with in an old club I hunted in Washington C.
> 
> Both snakes lived to see another day.
> 
> Note the color differences.




That gray phase is a good lookin` rattler. If I ever do run up on a good representative of one like that, I might have to take it.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s three I let go unharmed in the last year.
> 
> Your big rattler has a unique color to it.



That cottonmouth don't look none too happy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> That cottonmouth don't look none too happy.




Just rattlin` the saber a little.


I rounded a big pine and came face to face with that one. I was well within reach with a pair of sandals on, and it had me dead to rights, but let me go. We played with it some, took a few pictures, and I returned the favor to it.


----------



## swamp hunter (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice lookin snake that Canebreak is.
One day I'll see one without Skid marks all over it....
I'm still waiting for the first Python to crawl across my deck.
It's Hatching Season right now. FWC says babies are around 2 ft. long.


----------



## sea trout (Sep 14, 2014)

Bucky T said:


> Here are a couple of Canebreaks I got personal with in an old club I hunted in Washington C.
> 
> Both snakes lived to see another day.
> 
> Note the color differences.



Are those 2 snakes blending with their enviorment like some other reptiles can do????

If those 2 snakes would switch places would their colors change???


----------



## siberian1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Great pics


----------



## BigD1Br (Sep 15, 2014)

Gotta make sure to wear my snake boots this season. Seems like they are extremely active this year.


----------



## critterslayer (Sep 15, 2014)

I've heard they are active but have only seen one copperhead. After hearing a guy talk about his snake bite last spring, I wear snake boots. Don't know how people can see a copperhead or rattler and just let it go...


----------



## dh88 (Sep 16, 2014)

This has been a year for big and numerous snakes. I dont normally kill venemous snakes but I have killed a few this year that were in areas where kids frequent.Mr nicodemus has seen a bunch of them that i have posted on Facebook recently. Ive collected 14 venemous snakes that people have killed inthe last weekin the coffee, atkinson county area


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2014)

critterslayer said:


> I've heard they are active but have only seen one copperhead. After hearing a guy talk about his snake bite last spring, I wear snake boots. Don't know how people can see a copperhead or rattler and just let it go...





For the same reason I don`t take an ax or 8 pound sledge hammer to every car I see.


----------

